# Radeon 6850: Fügt sie sich in mein System ein? Ist sie ein passables Upgrade?



## RubenPlinius (5. April 2011)

hallo leute

zunächst mein aktuelles system:
Core i7-920
8Gb Ram
Powercolor 5770 1GB
Mainboard: weiß ich aktuell nicht, aber ein Asus ist es glaub ich (kann man das im gerätemanager irgendwo auslesen?
Netzteil: Enermax müsste es sein...Watt anzahl weiß ich aktuell leider nicht (kann ich das irgendwo mit einem tool oder so auslesen ohne den pc zu öffnen?)

Ist eine Radeon 6850 ein gutes upgrade für mein system? ich weiß dass sie, zumindest laut pcgh leistungsindex, auf jeden fall ungefähr eine 15% leistungssteigerung bietet...allerdings ist das ein aggrgierter wert. was ist eure erfahrung? was würde euer bauchgefühl sagen?
die spiele die ich spiele laufen zur zeit alle flüssig (herr der ringe online, mass effect 2, dragon age, black ops) dennoch möchte ich ein grafik upgrade wagen, da ich merke dass die 5770 im DX11 Modus von HdRO doch hie und da an ihre grenzen kommt

ist die 6850 eine gute wahl? budget technisch würde sie gut passen

jetzt aber kommen fragen, von denen ich weiß, dass manche komisch klingen bzw ihr sie mir nicht mit sicherheit beantworten könnt - aber da ich mir meist sehr unsicher bin wenn es um hardware und herumbasteln geht möchte ich sie dennoch stellen:

- meine aktuelle karte nutzt ja ungefähr 108 Watt mit einem 6-pin stecker
 die saphire 6850 die ich im auge habe nutzt ca 130 watt mit einem 6-pin stecker - glaub ihr wird mein netzteil den unterschied aushalten? ich glaube ich hab ein 400 watt netzteil, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht

- wie schwer ist es die grafikkarte selber einzubauen?
 meinen pc hat ein freund von mir zusammengebaut, da ich mich das zusammenbauen (noch) nicht selber traue, aber die grafikkarte würde ich ganz gerne selber einbauen
 was muss ich beachten? ist es für einen anfänger gut zu schaffen? nachdem beide einen 6-pin stecker und beide über pci-e laufen dürfte es ja keine allzugroßen finkeleien geben oder?
 da ich schnell schwitzige hände bekomme würdet ihr empfehlen dass ich ein-weg plastikhandschuhe (ungepudert) verwende?
 und werde ich einen schraubenzieher benötigen? wenn ja sollte er speziell isoliert sein oder so damit kein stromschlag passiert?

- da es sich um eine amd karte handelt: muss ich den treiber vorher deinstallieren? oder kann ich einfach pc runterfahren, karte tauschen und hochfahren?
 aktuell ist der treiber 11.2 installiert

ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich im voraus und pardon für meine technik-noobheit


----------



## Caps-lock (5. April 2011)

Deine ganze Rechnerkonfig ist seltsam . Riesiger Prozi + zuviel Speicher + kleines Netzteil und mittelmäßige Graka^^.
Schneidest du damit Videos ?
Nein die Karte lohnt sich kein Stück.
Vermutlich würde sich erst eine 6950 / 560ti wirklich lohnen. 

Ansonsten was hast du für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2011)

Ich schließe mich an. 15 % sind kaum spürbar. Eine GTX 560 Ti sollte es imo sein, um einem Upgrade wirklich gerecht zu werden.


----------



## OldboyX (5. April 2011)

Nvidia GTX 560 2 GB 

oder

AMD 6950 2GB

Alles darunter lohnt sich nicht für dich. Außerdem hast du einen sehr starken Prozessor und da würde eine entsprechend starke GPU auch Sinn machen.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. April 2011)

Der Einbau hängt stark von deinem Gehäuse ab.
Das kann zwischen sausimpel in nem gut gearbeiteten Gehäuse mit Klickverschlüssen sein und unmöglich in nem mies und ungenau verarbeitetm Gehäuse in dem du Schrauben in ein kaputtes Gewinde würgen musst.

Effektiv: Gehäuse auf, Karte raus, Karte rein, Gehäuse zu


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2011)

vielen dank für eure einschätzung 

naja das system ist damals so zustande gekommen, dass ich unbedingt einen i7-920 haben wollte, 8GB waren grad im angebot und die 5770 lag preis/leistungstechnisch im pc (da ich mir nämlich vorgenommen hatte nie mehr wie 150-200 € für ne karte zu zahlen und lieber öfter upzugraden) allerdings muss ich gestehen dass aktuell eine 6850 eher im budget ist als eine 6870 xD

außerdem bin ich in dem sinn kein grafik enthusiast - ich persönlich bezeichne die dx11 grafik von hdro ja schon als "wunderschön"...dinge wie crysis gehen an mir ja vollkommen unbemerkt vorbei xD

also das gehäuse ist ein Enermax Staray
nicht das beste, aber ich fand es optisch ansprechend xD
meint ihr geht bei dem der einbau einfach?

netzteil...wie gesagt ich weiß leider nicht mit bestimmtheit welches netzteil verbaut ist
gibt es eine möglichkeit das "auszulesen" oder zu schätzen wie viel leistung zumindest circa verfügbar ist?

das selbe gilt fürs mainboard - kann man das auslesen? weil im geräte manager find ich nur einträge dass es sich um chipsatz xy handelt

danke nochmals


----------



## Thufeist (6. April 2011)

Eine HD6870 ist nur ~20&#8364; teurer als eine HD6850 und der Aufpreis lohnt sich definitiv.
Nicht das eine HD6850 schlecht wäre, ich habe selbst eine, jedoch würde ich bei den aktuellen Preisen eher zur HD6870 greifen,
da diese eben etwas mehr Restressourcen hat.

Jedoch solltest du schon wissen wieviel Watt dein Netzteil hat.
Für eine HD6850 braucht man normalerweise 1x PCIe 6 Pin und für eine HD6870 2x PCIe 6 Pin.
Ausserdem sollten es schon mindestens 400 bis 500 Watt sein, wobei das auch auf die anderen Komponeten
in deinem System ankommt.

Ob sich das allerdings bei deiner HD5770 lohnt, müsstest du selbst entscheiden.
Ich hatte vorher eine 9800GT und merke den unterschied schon recht deutlich.
Vielleicht solltest du etwas sparen und dir für ~190&#8364; eine HD6950 mit 1GB kaufen.
http://gh.de/a604934.html


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2011)

hm, ja das stimmt schon

muss ich noch überlegen

aber nur weil ich gerade die 6850 im kopf hab was den 6-pin stecker anbelangt...theoretisch ist es ja in dem fall wirklich nur kabel ab, karte raus, karte rein, kabel dran, oder?

und ich hab die anleitung gefunden: ein asus p6t mainboard ist es ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (6. April 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> hm, ja das stimmt schon
> 
> muss ich noch überlegen
> 
> ...



Bei dem Gehäuse sollte es kein Problem sein! Aufmachen (dann kannst du auch gucken wie viel Watt dein NT hat, steht bestimmt drauf) und dann einfach Karte raus und neue wieder rein!

Hab schon häufiger erlebt, dass die Grafikkarte durch die CPU limitiert wird, aber so rum sieht man es eher selten! Ich muss Caps da zustimmen komische Config!


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2011)

raus und wieder rein...gut das sollte ich schaffen xD

und soll(te) ich den amd treiber vorher deinstallieren?
oder ohne deinstallation die hardware tauschen

ja ich weiß - aber ich dachte mir damals besser eine zukunftssichere cpu (da diese schwere für mich zum tauschen ist) als eine grafikkarte, die dank pci-e auch noch ne weile leicht zu tauschen sein wird


----------



## Jibo (6. April 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> und soll(te) ich den amd treiber vorher deinstallieren?
> oder ohne deinstallation die hardware tauschen



Bei Grafikkarten sollte man sicherheitshalber eigentlich immer den alten Treiber deinstallieren.
Schadet ja nicht, und du kannst bei der Gelegenheit direkt den Neusten für die neue Karte runterladen.

Aber das erste, was die wie gesagt tun solltest, ist die Leistungs deines Netzteils zu überprüfen.
Wie bereits erwähnt, einfach Gehäuse aufmachen und reingucken.
Denn ohne die Leistung deines Netzteils zu kennen, ist jeder Gedanke über ein Grafikkartenupgrade sinnfrei.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. April 2011)

naja ein 400watt nt reicht für diese karte mehr als aus, vorallem wenn es ein enermax ist. sogar 350w reichen da.
aber 180€ für paar prozent mehr leistung lohnen sich kaum. 

eher auf die nächste generation warten.


----------



## OldboyX (6. April 2011)

Austauschen ist in der Tat sehr einfach:

Dich selbst an Heizkörper erden, PC runterfahren, Netzstecker abziehen, Seitenwand abschrauben, alte Grafikkarte entfernen (Schraube am Slotblech je nach Gehäuse, die(den) PCIe-Stromstecker abziehen und je nach Mainboard den Einrastbügel des PCI-e Slots wegdrücken), neue Grafikkarte einsetzen, Netzstecker anschließen, PC anmachen, Treiber installieren, genießen.

ABER

und ich sage es nochmal

Es lohnt sich nicht, von einer 5770 auf eine 6850 aufzurüsten.

Spar noch und kauf dir eine GTX 560 1 Gb (falls du in Full Hd Auflösung spielst empfehle ich die 2GB Version) oder eine AMD 6950 2 GB. Die Karten sind absolut bezahlbar (mehr oder weniger "sweet spot") und halten auch eine Weile.


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. April 2011)

also ich hab jetzt nachgeschaut

es handelt sich um ein cooler master 500watt netzteil

ich habe heute versucht die 6850 einzubauen (war nämlich die 99&#8364; version vom amazon blitzangebot)
aber beim booten auf einem der 2 dvi ports hatte ich starke bildfehler und am zweiten port hats gar nicht funktioniert
über hdmi (fernseher) hatte ich die identen bildfehler

hab meine alte grafikkarte (powercolor 5770 pcs+) wieder eingebaut und die funktioniert einwandfrei

schade, also zurück an amazon :/

edit: achja und wie mach ich das richtig mitm treiber deinstallieren?
programme -> deinstallieren
dann fragt es mich ob es neu starten soll
neu starten (mit alter grafikkarte) oder gleich runterfahren, neue grafikkarte einbauen und dann hochfahren?


----------



## zoizz (9. April 2011)

Same here.
Hab mir auch eine 6850 zugelegt. Treiber vorher deinstalliert, PC runtergefahren, Strom aus und GraKa ausgetauscht. Ging einfach via klick-System. Vorher natürlich den neuen Treiber von ATI runtergeladen.
Dann beim hochfahren blieb mein Monitor erstmal schwarz (den alten VGA mit Adapter an einen der beiden DVI-Anschlüssen). Lange gewartet, denn die Festplatte gab immer wieder mal ein paar arbeitsame Geräusche von sich. Als nichts geschah, wackelte ich bissl an den Steckern - nix. PC ausgeschaltet, Stecker an den zweiten Ausgang und wieder hochgefahren - nix, Monitor schwarz. Alles nochmal ausgebaut. Wieder eingesetzt, Monitorkabel nochmal gründlich eingesteckt und verschaubt (Ausgang 1) und schon völlig frustriert hochgefahren. Bämm: Es zeigte sich ein Bild.
Ich kann wirklich nicht mehr rekonstruieren, was falsch gelaufen sein könnte. Jedoch klappt es jetzt wunderbar.

Zu deiner Entscheidung, sich die neue 6850 zu kaufen: grobe Richtlinie soll sein: Ab einem Leistungszuwachs von ca. 20% merkt man einen Unterschied, dass sich die Neuanschaffung gelohnt hat. Kommt leider etwas spät, ich weiss...

Mein Tip: schick die Karte zurück und kauf entweder eine etwas leistungstärkere (6950) oder warte noch so 3-4 Monate.


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. April 2011)

hm ja schade, aber bei mir hat nichts dergleichen genutzt 

ich hatte sie sogar nochmal ausgebaut und nochmal eingebaut etc

aber eine stärkere grafikkarte hätte den nachteilt dass sie 2x 6pin stecker bräuchte (und mehr watt) und ich weiß nicht mal ob mein 500 watt netzteil für die 6850 reicht (weiß da jemand rat?)
geschweige denn wo ich 2x 6pin stecker herbekomme, an meiner alten steckt nur 1 6pin

es tut mir so unglaublich leid, aber ich kenn mich mit diesen dingen noch so überhaupt nicht aus :/

vielen herzlichen dank für jeden rat und tip!


----------



## muehe (9. April 2011)

das Netzteil reicht dicke

denke mal handelt sich um das Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 das hat 2 x 6/8pin


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. April 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> das Netzteil reicht dicke
> 
> denke mal handelt sich um das Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 das hat 2 x 6/8pin



das weiß ich leider nicht

am netzteil stand RS 500 PCAP-A3
und mit google werde ich da auch nicht so richtig schlau 
ich seh nur dass es ein mords kabelsalat ist...es hat zwar schon alles so seine ordnung, aber wenn ich vor der aufgabe stünde da jetzt noch ein passendes stromkabel zu finden...dann geb ich mir die kugel xD

edit: und ich weiß nicht ob es von belang ist: aber am 6-pin stecker meiner jetzigen graka (bzw netzteil) steht seitlich P4...falls sowas eine bedeutung hat


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. April 2011)

du hast dieses netzteil:
http://www.coolermaster.de/product.php?product_id=3738

das reicht an sich für alle derzeit verfügbaren karten aus, hat aber nur einen pci-e anschluss. wenn du eine grafikkarte mit 2 stromanschlüssen nimmst brauchste einen adapter
http://www.amazon.de/poliges-Grafikkarten-Stromkabel-Adapter-Strom-Express/dp/B002CX4TNM/ref=pd_cp_ce_0


----------



## muehe (9. April 2011)

das isn eXtreme Power Plus ca. 70% Effizienz 12V1 18A und 12V2 18A steht auf dem Schild darunter evtl. was z.b. 300W

scheint auch nur 1 x 6pin Pcie zu haben aber hat erstmal nix zu heissen gibt ja noch Y-Kabel die fast immer beiligegen bei der Grafikkarte

guck mal was unter den 18A 18A steht


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. April 2011)

auf der herstellerseite steht:


> More than 70% better efficiency at typical load operation*
> *




das heißt meiner ansicht nach nicht 70% effizienz sondern 70% mehr effizienz als Typisch.


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. April 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> das isn eXtreme Power Plus ca. 70% Effizienz 12V1 18A und 12V2 18A steht auf dem Schild darunter evtl. was z.b. 300W



500 Watt stand da wenn ich mich nicht irre

reicht das für mein system?


----------



## muehe (9. April 2011)

nee die haben nur durschnittliche Effizienz von 70%

500Watt kann nicht sein wenns n 500er NT is geht um die Combinied Power auf den 12V Schienen

für ne 6850 reichts aber trotzdem

wobei ich mir das überlegen würde für das relativ geringe plus an leistung 100 oder mehr Euro auszugeben


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. April 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> nee die haben nur durschnittliche Effizienz von 70%
> 
> 500Watt kann nicht sein wenns n 500er NT is geht um die Combinied Power auf den 12V Schienen



achso

ich denke da stand 240 wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## muehe (9. April 2011)

das ist nicht viel guck am besten nochmal oder machn Foto von dem Schild/Aufkleber


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. April 2011)

okay werd ich machen - am montag krieg ich wahrscheinlich die ersatzkarte, dann mach ich den pc da auf xD

naja die 6850 is natürlich jetzt kein riesen performance sprung - nochdazu da es eine 5770 pcs+ von powercolor war (also bissi übertaktet)

allerdings - und das mag für einige für euch sicher komisch klingen - ist es für mich das geld dahingehend wert, als dass ich mich endlich einmal traue selber an meinem pc zu werkeln
kleiner dämpfer is nur dass die graka fehlerhaft war und ich zuerst dachte ich hätte was falsch gemacht xD

aber mit solchen dingen wie netzteilen etc kenn ich mich halt überhaupt nicht aus


----------



## muehe (9. April 2011)

dat wird schon 

und wenn die 6850 für 99Euro dann läuft gehts ja , für 5770 bekommst auch noch 60-70 Euro über ebay oder Marktplätze

Netzteil kann man schnell mal tauschen für um die 50-55 Euro was einiges mehr leistet 2 pcie anschlüsse hat etc.


----------



## RubenPlinius (11. April 2011)

dankeschön^^

und wie genau mach ich das mit den treibern?
alten treiber deinstallieren - danach einfach unterfahren, oder neustarten?

also a)
treiber deinstallieren
runterfahren
alte karte raus
neue karte rein
hochfahren
treiber installieren

oder b)
treiber deinstallieren
neu starten
runterfahren
alte karte raus
neue karte rein
hochfahren
treiber installieren?


----------



## Palimbula (11. April 2011)

Option A) ist die korrekte. Bei Option  drehst du dich im Kreis --> alte Karte wird beim Reboot wieder erkannt --> Treiber werden wieder installiert


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. April 2011)

hurra

es scheint diesmal alles zu funktionieren 

allerdings habe ich vergessen ein foto von meinem NT zu machen, pardon 

wisst ihr ein tool mit dem ich testen kann ob alles mit der karte funktioniert?
und ob die kühlung meines pcs eh nicht beeinträchtigt ist

und ich habe festgestellt dass ich ein geringfügiges platzproblem habe

die 5770 war deutlich kürzer, die 6850 stoßt hinten an den kabeln meiner zweiten festplatte (besser gesagt SSD) an...
ich habe festgestellt dass das die karte "leicht" hoch gedrückt hat....bedenklich oder unbedenklich?

ich danke euch von herzen für euren rat (vor allem bisher und natürlich auch hoffentlich für die aktuellen fragen xD)

edit: laut der celsius anzeige im catalyst treiber (overdrive) hatte meine grafikkarte nach 20 minuten herr der ringe online (höchste einstellungen) 67° auf dx11 - ist das ein akzeptabler bzw. verlässlicher wert?

edit 2: laut overdrive und HWMonitor hat meine grafikkarte im desktop modus (pendelnd) zwischen 45 und 50 grad - das ist höher als die werte wie sie zb PCGH angibt...aber sind diese bedenklich?
denn der wert beim spielen war ja nicht sonderlich hoch oder?
und am desktop taktet overdrive die karte ja runter...aber wenn ich firefox oben hab taktet er sie auf volle 775 takt... liegt das an firefox? is das verhalten normal?


----------

